

Show HN: SmartSERP – A Rank Tracker that can auto finds keywords and track them - darkreth
http://smartserp.com/

======
darkreth
Hi HN,

I made this, here's some data on SmartSERP.

Conventional Rank Trackers require users to find the keywords manually and add
them, which can be a bit dauntin. Since you have to always keep an eye out for
new ranking keywords and often than data is hard to find.

That is where SmartSERP comes in, SmartSERP finds keyword a website is ranking
for, so that the user can track the ones thats important to you. These new
keywords and rankings also gives users an insight to websites potential.

Please let me know, if you have any queries/feedbacks/suggetions. Thanks.

